# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Antiriciclaggio: Professionista e CED

## calpurnia

Buonasera.
Avrei un quesito da porvi e ringrazio fin da ora chi sarà così gentile da rispondere.
Un professionista è anche titolare di un CED, al quale affida la tenuta della contabilità di alcuni clienti, in particolare società di capitali. Lo stesso professionista presta consulenza continuativa e generica a questi ultimi clienti così che il cliente riceve due fatture, una dal CED per la tenuta della contabilità e una dal professionista per la consulenza generica.
I miei dubbi sono i seguenti:
- Il cliente deve affidare due incarichi, uno al professionista e uno al CED? In questo caso sia il professionista che il CED dovranno effettuare l'adeguata verifica del cliente?
- Oppure il professionista deve affidare l'incarico della contabilità al CED, e in questo caso come si deve procedere per la registrazione nel registro antiriciclaggio dell'uno e dell'altro? Si registra una volta per tutte il professionista/CED e poi i clienti, diciamo, in comune?
Quindi la differenza tra le due fattispecie risiede solo nel mandatario (professionista o cliente)?
Grazie mille a chi risponderà.

----------


## Donatocdl

> Buonasera.
> Avrei un quesito da porvi e ringrazio fin da ora chi sarà così gentile da rispondere.
> Un professionista è anche titolare di un CED, al quale affida la tenuta della contabilità di alcuni clienti, in particolare società di capitali. Lo stesso professionista presta consulenza continuativa e generica a questi ultimi clienti così che il cliente riceve due fatture, una dal CED per la tenuta della contabilità e una dal professionista per la consulenza generica.
> I miei dubbi sono i seguenti:
> - Il cliente deve affidare due incarichi, uno al professionista e uno al CED? In questo caso sia il professionista che il CED dovranno effettuare l'adeguata verifica del cliente?
> - Oppure il professionista deve affidare l'incarico della contabilità al CED, e in questo caso come si deve procedere per la registrazione nel registro antiriciclaggio dell'uno e dell'altro? Si registra una volta per tutte il professionista/CED e poi i clienti, diciamo, in comune?
> Quindi la differenza tra le due fattispecie risiede solo nel mandatario (professionista o cliente)?
> Grazie mille a chi risponderà.

  Premessa:
Il CED è ditta individuale intestato solo al professionista?
Se si, non dovrebbe emettere due fatture, la partita iva è uguale! 
Risposte:
Si occuperà della trasmissione/comunicazione colui il quale ha in possesso la dichiarazione delle scritture contabili firmata dal cliente.... 
N.B.: Per determinate comunicazioni/trasmissioni spesso è richiesta l'iscrizione ad uno specifico albo...ragion per cui se ditta individuale sarà sempre la stessa persona! 
Ciao

----------


## calpurnia

Il CED è una Srl, quindi un soggetto distinto dal commercialista. Devono entrambi i soggetti tenere un registro antiriciclaggio e identificare i clienti che hanno in comune?

----------


## Donatocdl

> Premessa:
> Il CED è ditta individuale intestato solo al professionista?
> Se si, non dovrebbe emettere due fatture, la partita iva è uguale!  Risposte:
> Si occuperà della trasmissione/comunicazione colui il quale ha in possesso la dichiarazione delle scritture contabili firmata dal cliente.... 
> N.B.: Per determinate comunicazioni/trasmissioni spesso è richiesta l'iscrizione ad uno specifico albo... 
> Ciao

   

> Il CED è una Srl, quindi un soggetto distinto dal commercialista. Devono entrambi i soggetti tenere un registro antiriciclaggio e identificare i clienti che hanno in comune?

  Risposta già data!

----------


## calpurnia

Mi scusi ma non mi è chiara la sua risposta.

----------


## Donatocdl

> Si occuperà della trasmissione/comunicazione colui il quale ha in possesso la dichiarazione delle scritture contabili firmata dal cliente.... 
> N.B.: Per determinate comunicazioni/trasmissioni spesso è richiesta l'iscrizione ad uno specifico albo...

   

> Mi scusi ma non mi è chiara la sua risposta.

  E' più chiaro adesso?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## calpurnia

..il fatto che abbia riscritto le stesse cose non lo rende più chiaro. Potrei avere risposta alla mia domanda sul registro antiriciclaggio e sull'adeguata verifica?

----------


## Donatocdl

> ..il fatto che abbia riscritto le stesse cose non lo rende più chiaro. Potrei avere risposta alla mia domanda sul registro antiriciclaggio e sull'adeguata verifica?

   :EEK!:  oggi sono buono!  *Deve tenere il registro antiriciclaggio*, colui il quale detiene la dichiarazione della tenuta delle scriutture contabili firmata dal cliente.

----------


## calpurnia

:Confused:

----------

